# Unused Lifespan?



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't have the resources for this, but my brother has burried some solar panels and an inverter at our BOL. Please note things have to
be burried there or they might walk away. Its not like we want to burry everything we just burry there what we don't want to have to 
carry when we Bug Out.

So I know batteries have a limited shelf life, but panels? Inverter? And the one I'm really interested in growth lights? We need to
use a green house and light it up some to bring out some plants before we're ready to start planting the season and growth lights are
something we're researching rightnow. Do those last unused?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The panel will be fine in a moistur protected area, as will the rest but if moisture is present then the electrical connections will degrade, short or over time erode cimpletely disabling the equipment.


----------

